# Samsung Data migration failed



## puma99dk| (Nov 17, 2018)

Yesterday I was trying to clone my Samsung 960 EVO 250GB over to a spare Samsung 850 EVO 250GB I got laying around for backup because I want to reinstall my Windows 10 Pro for a change.

It's freshly formatted, it's turned on like 51times and only about 4500 hours on the clock and total written just a lille over 4.4TB:





I have connected to my Orico dock it has never failed me before and I got a couple of their USB 3.0 enclosures and one is currently in use with a WD Purple 4TB no issue at all doing several Plex streams at 1080p.

Samsung's own Data Migration program v3.1 just shows this error:




The error code points to:  *"Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider" and "Volume Shadow Copy," change the Status to "Stopped" and set the Startup Type to "Manual"* 

They are both stopped and set to manual already, I am doing a backup in the case that I need to go back for some reason so I would love to be able to just copy it back and run.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 17, 2018)

Ive never used samsungs data migration, but if its a clone , or backup, or migration you want, give this a try.  I've used it for all my Samsung 850evo's

https://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/discwizard/


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm stalking you. Good morning or evening, depending.
Can you EJECT other non essential drives and just have the master and target drive connected?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 17, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> I'm stalking you


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 17, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


>



from here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/new-router-for-fibernet-200-200mbit.249101/page-2


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 17, 2018)

@jsfitz54  tried that and it makes no difference connecting the drive to USB 3.0 or 3.1 doesn't help not even with AOMEI Backupper I get error as well.

The backup drive work improperly, you could restart the computer to solve the problem.

Reboot doesn't help.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 17, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> @jsfitz54  tried that and it makes no difference connecting the drive to USB 3.0 or 3.1 doesn't help not even with AOMEI Backupper I get error as well.
> 
> The backup drive work improperly, you could restart the computer to solve the problem.
> 
> Reboot doesn't help.



I've had issues with external docking stations.  Put the target drive in the case and it will work. (direct motherboard sata connection)
It's a Samsung Magician thing.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 17, 2018)

ive used orico docks for this exact process several times, they are a top brand, and have not failed me. With that said, if your experiencing issues, its time to start switching things to see what WILL work. either try running the back up SSD into a internal Sata port, or try the software i linked. if nether of those works, try both. then move on from there


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 17, 2018)

@jsfitz54  connecting the SSD in the case now Windows doesn't wanna not bcs data overrules nvme as Windows Boot Manager.

If this is gonna be such a pain I can buy a Samsung 970 EVO 500gb NVME for like $126/€111/£98 on sale right now but that shouldn't be the solution.

Because everytime I connect my 850 EVO my Z370 Taichi says its Windows Boot Manager:


I can't change this.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 17, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> @jsfitz54  connecting the SSD in the case now Windows doesn't wanna not bcs data overrules nvme as Windows Boot Manager.
> 
> If this is gonna be such a pain I can buy a Samsung 970 EVO 500gb NVME for like $126/€111/£98 on sale right now but that shouldn't be the solution.



Not sure about why NVME is hang up in clone process. (bios setting, nvme  deactivates some sata channels?) 
Samsung Magician cloning on a desktop requires both drives be internal (laptop is different)

Anything to do with your CUSTOM MODIFIED BIOS? ASK R-T-B.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 17, 2018)

@jsfitz54  it's not a requirement on desktop that SSD have to be internal that some bs at work I cloned a ton of desktops with Samsung Data Integration software on desktop with HDD/SSD both sata to Samsung EVO drivers never had a usb issue.

But I guess this is just my weird Windows 10 setup and NVME that gonna play me.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 17, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> @jsfitz54  it's not a requirement on desktop that SSD have to be internal that some bs at work I cloned a ton of desktops with Samsung Data Integration software on desktop with HDD/SSD both sata to Samsung EVO drivers never had a usb issue.



I have. External docs don't work with Magician Cloning for me.  They work as external backup drives on USB, I have those as well.

Are you using the ENTERPRISE version at work?




jsfitz54 said:


> *Anything to do with your CUSTOM MODIFIED BIOS? ASK R-T-B.*


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 17, 2018)

@jsfitz54  wrote a pm to him already.

Finally I got my Windows 10 to boot with the SSD but still same error.

To get it I too boot just used diskpart and selected the ssd and wrote clean and left it like that.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 17, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> @jsfitz54  wrote a pm to him already.
> 
> Finally I got my Windows 10 to boot with the SSD but still same error.
> 
> To but I just used diskpart and selected the ssd and wrote clean and left it like that.



Is there an internal backup drive connected?  "All Settings" - "Backup" ... turn slider to OFF position, reboot. ???


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 17, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Is there an internal backup drive connected?  "All Settings" - "Backup" ... turn slider to OFF position, reboot. ???



I disabled every drive by power so the board could only find the nvme and SSD.

The weird thing with the 960 EVO at the start to be able to install Windows it was known that the 960 series needed to be formatted in MBR otherwise Windows 10 installation would fail I read that over at Tom's hardware and it worked no issues after a couple of big Windows 10 updates my NVME is now running GPT not MBR and I didn't change this.

I guess I will just throw my money after the 970 EVO that's currently on sale and call it a day bcs I will get a new drive and double the space even I would love not to spend the money on this.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 17, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> I disabled every drive by power so the board could only find the nvme and SSD.
> 
> The weird thing with the 960 EVO at the start to be able to install Windows it was known that the 960 series needed to be formatted in MBR otherwise Windows 10 installation would fail I read that over at Tom's hardware and it worked no issues after a couple of big Windows 10 updates my NVME is now running GPT not MBR and I didn't change this.
> 
> I guess I will just throw my money after the 970 EVO that's currently on sale and call it a day bcs I will get a new drive and double the space even I would love not to spend the money on this.



Money fixes a lot of problems. So either the custom bios changed MBR to GPT or Windows 10 master Updates did it for you.

Can you format target 850EVO to GPT, or is that already done or not possible? (I think the sata drive has to be MBR, yes? under 2TB.)


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 17, 2018)

@jsfitz54 I already tried formatting the 850 EVO to GPT it doesn't help.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 17, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> @jsfitz54 I already tried formatting the 850 EVO to GPT it doesn't help.



Software limitation?
It seems that these files are older: 2015, 2016.
On this page: says SSD to NVMe, not the other way around?  http://www.clonix.com/system-backup-and-recovery-software/data-migration-software/



Samsung:
7. This software cannot clone encrypted disks. In order to clone an encrypted disk, you must first remove the password from the disk.
*8. If the mainboard chipset drivers are not up to date when cloning, this software may not function properly.*
9. If there are multiple operating systems installed on the PC (e.g. Windows 7 is installed on the C drive and Windows 8 is installed on the D drive), the cloned disk may not function properly.
10. If the Source Disk is damaged (e.g. the disk has bad sectors), the cloned disk may not function properly.
11. When attempting to clone a disk using this software, it is recommended that you close all other programs and free up sufficient memory before cloning.
12. If you have instant PC recovery software installed on your system, this software may not function properly.
13. If a Source Disk is converted into a dynamic disk, the software may not function properly.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 17, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Software limitation?
> It seems that these files are older: 2015, 2016.
> On this page: says SSD to NVMe, not the other way around?  http://www.clonix.com/system-backup-and-recovery-software/data-migration-software/
> 
> ...



Congratz you cannot do it with the demo version you have to pay for it 




Not gonna pay for a piece of software for something Samsung's Data Migration software should be able to do for free, I rather use the money on a new NVME SSD.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 17, 2018)

Try EaseUs Todo Backup:  https://www.easeus.com/download.htm?ad&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhLiKodXb3gIVnf_jBx1GlQMGEAAYASABEgI7RvD_BwE


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 17, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Try EaseUs Todo Backup:  https://www.easeus.com/download.htm?ad&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhLiKodXb3gIVnf_jBx1GlQMGEAAYASABEgI7RvD_BwE



I will try it later because I am gonna head out and I cannot access easeus.com from my isp and isitup.org says it's up so I don't know.

EaseUS Todo Backup now tried used it yesterday at work and worked flawless but just not with my NVME drive 




So I guess I will just order that 970 EVO 500GB even I was looking at a Intel 760P 512GB before the EVO came on sale and now the EVO is about $11/€10/£9 cheaper because it's pre-sluppy Black Friday which is a joke in my country.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 17, 2018)

How hard would it be to flash the stock bios back and enable the Intel Management Engine. Then see if it clones , then go back?

After some reading around, it also may be bad sectors, locked area on disk?  Info points to a hardware issue anyway.

Your using OLD CrystalDiskInfo, newest is 7.8.3 :  https://crystalmark.info/en/download/


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2018)

you know what. looking at these different errors something is being painted. I am wondering if you have problems with the OS. all of these issues seem to depend on the VSS service which is what most of these pieces of software use to clone.

Have you tried cloning in a live environment?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 26, 2018)

SEE THIS NEW TODAY: https://www.techpowerup.com/download/samsung-magician-ssd-management-utility/

Might be worth a try.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 27, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> Anything to do with your CUSTOM MODIFIED BIOS? ASK R-T-B.



I literally don't even touch the part of the bios that is related to storage.  Heck I don't even touch the part of the UEFI related to UEFI or bios.  I only touch the ME firmware.  AMIBIOS has these partitioned apart, so I see no real way this could be related.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Dec 9, 2018)

@puma99dk|   I see in another post you have implemented the new 970EVO 500GB.
Post 118: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ntel-management-engine-disabled.243939/page-5

1 Did you do a clean install?
2 Did you ever sort out any hardware issue?
3 Did you ever get cloning to work?
4 What was your solution?


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 10, 2018)

From your description, it sounds like you want to do a fresh install....so no need to '"clone" data. 

1.  Disconnect all data cables from all drives except the one you installing Windows on, unplug ethernet cable.
2.  Install Windows, custom, delete all volumes and install.
3.  Install all original MoBo CD drivers.
4.  Turn off Windows ability to install hardware drivers 
5.  Use DISM++ to do all the Windows Updates  ... alternately run WU to find all important updates  Usually best to do in smaller bunches say 1/4th of number listed, do oldest 1st.
6.  Then do the optionals, that ya want.
7.  Update all drivers from manufacturer's web sites.
8.  Reboot and make restore point.
9.  Shut down and connect 2nd SSD
10.  Repeat step 9 as need for any remaining drives in the order you want them, 1 at a  time.
11.  Make sure you have all ya drives / partitions lettered as desired.
12.  Create user name same as old one

if you want any programs on the new install and want to copy all the customizations:

1.  Copy Each program (say "Mozilla") from C:\ProgramFiles on old OS to same location on new SSD
2.  Copy Each Program (say "Mozilla") from C:\Users\UserName\[YourUserName]\AppData\Local to same location on new SSD
3.  Copy Each Program (say "Mozilla") from C:\Users\UserName\[YourUserName]\AppData\LocalLow to same location on new SSD
4.  Copy Each Program (say "Mozilla") from C:\Users\UserName\[YourUserName]\AppData\Roaming to same location on new SSD
5.  Install program from original media over itself on new drive.
6.  Rinse and repeat for all programs in C:\Program files
7.  Rinse and repeat for all programs in C:\Program files (86)
8.  The install over thing is to insure all registry entries are made however for many utilities , apps even older games, won't be necessary.

Just did this over the weekend on Win 7 box .... wasabout 70% of the way thru the applications part when was stalled by family oblogations and "HoneyDoNow" list


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 11, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> @puma99dk|   I see in another post you have implemented the new 970EVO 500GB.
> Post 118: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ntel-management-engine-disabled.243939/page-5
> 
> 1 Did you do a clean install?
> ...



I did a fresh install on my new 970 EVO 500GB so I always have the 960 with my old stuff and it went better then I thought it would, and much faster usually it takes a ages to get done with all programs and games I want.


----------

